# Preference List For Private Medical Colleges In Punjab



## Ali_raza1 (Sep 20, 2016)

[FONT=&quot]1. Akhtar Saeed Medical & Dental College, Lahore[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
2. Avicenna Medical College, Lahore[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
3. Sharif Medical & Dental College, Lahore[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
4. University Medical & Dental College, University of Faisalabad, Faisalabad[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
5. Multan Medical & Dental College, Multan[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
6. Shalamar Medical & Dental College, Lahore[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
7. FMH College of Medicine and Dentistry, Lahore[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
8. Central Park Medical College, Lahore[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
9. Rashid Latif Medical College, Lahore[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
10. Aziz Fatima Medical & Dental College, Faisalabad[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
11. Amna Inayat Medical College[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
12. Lahore Medical & Dental College, Lahore[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
13. Continental Medical College, Lahore[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
14. Independent Medical College, Faisalabad[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
15. Rahbar Medical & Dental College, Lahore.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
16. Rai Medical College, Sargodha.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
17. Islam Medical College, Sialkot[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
18. Sahara Medical College, Narowal[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
19. Sialkot Medical College, Sialkot[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
20.Bakhtawar Amin Medical & Dental College, Multan[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
21. Pak Red Crescent Medical & Dental College, Lahore[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​


----------

